
IT Workers Share Idiotic Things Non-Techies Have Told Them - billconan
https://upvoted.com/2015/12/15/it-workers-share-the-most-idiotic-things-non-techies-have-told-them/
======
tehbmar
Sadly I have had the unfortunate experience of dealing with most of these
scenarios. I don't even work in IT..

